# Gcc после перекомпиляции не работает

## progLamer

после команды emerge на этапе конфигурации выдет следующее:

```
checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking for C++ compiler default output file name...

configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.
```

в config.log написанно следующее:

```
configure:2598: checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:2614: found /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:2625: result: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:2700: checking for C++ compiler version

configure:2707: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --version >&5

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++"

configure:2710: $? = 1

configure:2717: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -v >&5

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++"

configure:2720: $? = 1

configure:2727: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -V >&5

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++"

configure:2730: $? = 1

configure:2753: checking for C++ compiler default output file name

configure:2780: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -O2 -pipe -march=k8   conftest.cpp  >&5

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++"

configure:2783: $? = 1

configure:2821: result:

```

как заставить компилятор работать нормально?

----------

## ba

```
env-update

source /etc/profile
```

не помогает?

что говорит

```
gcc-config -l
```

?

----------

## progLamer

 *ba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> env-update
> 
> ...

 

Это первое что я сделал...  :Sad: 

```
# gcc-config -l

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

```

----------

## ba

```
etc-update
```

 делал?

покажи

```
equery l gcc
```

 или

```
emerge -pC gcc
```

----------

## progLamer

etc-update никаких файлов конфигурации связанных с GCC не показывает.

```
# equery l gcc

[ Searching for package 'gcc' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [ -] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.16 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/gccmakedep-1.0.2 (0)
```

```
# emerge -pC gcc

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

!!! 'sys-devel/gcc' is part of your system profile.

!!! Unmerging it may be damaging to your system.

 sys-devel/gcc

    selected: 4.1.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

```

----------

## ba

```
gcc-config 1

env-update

source /etc/profile
```

----------

## progLamer

Большое спасибо, GCC заработал.

----------

